# Errors with Davicom 21x4x card and dmfe.

## CrankyPenguin

I am trying to install a Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x card in my Intex 64 box.  The card in question is:

```
05:09.0 Ethernet controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Device 4554:434e

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 1000 [size=256]

        Memory at fca00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 80000000 [disabled] [size=256K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel modules: dmfe

```

This card is not recognized by the tulip driver but is recognized by the dmfe driver which, according to other sites, is the appropriate driver for this card.  Unfortunately once the driver is loaded the card fails to operate and I see these messages in my dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> dmfe: Change Speed to 10Mhz full duplex
> 
> net eth1: Tx timeout - resetting
> 
> 

 

I have tried this with 2.6.36.2 with the driver as both a module and in-kernel.  I have also tested it with noapic and noacpi.  I am now testing it with 2.6.39.3 but no changes so far.  

Any suggestions?  I have seen passing references to dmfX drivers but I cannot locate them online.  

Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CrankyPenguin,

Your Tulip device is at 05:09.0.

What does 

```
lspci -n
```

 show for that device.  It will a string of numbers which include the Vendor and Device IDs, which is how a driver binds to it.

The tulip drive is a whole family of drivers, so it it really needs tulip, you have to get the options right or it won't go.

----------

